# My one and only stick



## BrooksP (2 mo ago)

Made for the wife about ten years ago - a bit of hazel cut from a hedgerow. Air dried in an outhouse for a year or so. I swear it was straight when I cut it!

I left the bark around the top for grip, the feel and the appearance. Finished with Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil Gun Stock Finish (just posted a shot of this in a Finishes thread).

Stick dressing is a serious business in the UK and this would be laughed out of any show competition - but I enjoyed making it, and the wife loves it. And that's the main thing.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice one! I like the gentle S curve to it. I've made a couple with a similar shape over the years and find they have a more lively feel to them.


----------



## Mark Risch (6 mo ago)

I love that stick.


----------



## capnwilliam (Dec 9, 2013)

A simple and beautiful stick. Good job!


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

That's the way to make them! Simple is better, less is more!


----------

